# How do you like your coffee?



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Come and join us for a cup of coffee. How would you like it? with milk or without? 

One of the bellow cups is mine in these pictures. Left cup is coffee with Milk, while Right cup is coffee without milk. Left is sweeter (with sugar) in taste and Right one is not as sweet (no sugar). hmm. which one of the two bellow is mine? 









Have a nice Monday .... as I go and prepare for Tuesday lol

Nighty night, world.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I'm guessing you take milk and sugar ....


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

No milk, no sugar, no whiskey, just straight coffee for me...


----------



## BellaEnzo (Nov 1, 2011)

When I drink coffee, which is a very rare occasion, it's with a whole lot of sugar and cream!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I am so particular...it must be with half & half but no sugar. It must be in a porcelain cup. It cannot vary. I must have coffee every day. So, my answer to your survey is: None of the above. (It also has to be the right coffee, freshly ground, properly brewed with filtered water.) Do you think I'm to picky?:innocent: I consider Starbucks third rate.:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Not a coffee drinker...got to limit my vices...
I'd take a hot chocolate...


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

I recently dropped the milk due to trying to continue losing weight, but it's tough! Never was a sugar person, except raw sugar with cappuccino.

I think you're sweet enough! So, I say you drink with no sugar.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I am cappichino w/full fat milk, only ILLY decaf and a chocolate heart on top of the foamy milk---thank you!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I like milk and no sugar. I think you prefer milk and sugar.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Coffee Regular!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Strong black coffee in a bone china cup! I drink it all day long ! My favorite drink. Do not care for Starbucks at all!


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

I WISH I liked coffee. It always looks so comforting and smells so wonderful. I've tried it all different ways and just don't like the taste. My drink of choice used to be Diet Coke, but I read about how bad aspertame was for you and managed to quit cold turkey about three years ago. Now I just drink plain, boring water. Sigh. . . .


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I take my coffee with cream but without sugar. But I usually only drink a cup a day at the most. I'm more of a tea drinker.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

I also like Turkish coffee but without the sugar. Once you start drinking coffee without sugar you never will go back. The sugary one will repel you. When I was a kid, we had café au lait for breakfeast with bread, butter and jam or jelly. Mine was always more milk than coffee but even than, no sugar in it. At the time, it was the custom in hospitals to have café au lait at 4 pm (with more coffee than milk). The smell of the coffee with milk and sugar always disgusted me.


----------



## beckinwolf (Sep 2, 2008)

I kind of like coffee and sugar, with no milk. But I'm diabetic, so usually my "sugar" is Stevia or if I can't get Stevia, then I will use Splenda or whatever is available that isn't real sugar. Sometimes I like coffee with both "sugar" and milk, but not always. It just depends. If I buy it at a coffee house, like Starbucks or some other place, I like lots of cream and sugar though.


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

I don't drink coffee much anymore but when I do it's with milk and sugar


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Katkoota said:


> Come and join us for a cup of coffee. How would you like it? with milk or without?
> 
> One of the bellow cups is mine in these pictures. Left cup is coffee with Milk, while Right cup is coffee without milk. Left is sweeter (with sugar) in taste and Right one is not as sweet (no sugar). hmm. which one of the two bellow is mine?
> 
> ...


I'm going to guess the one in the bottom left corner 'cause that looks the best to me--I love milk and sugar in my coffee :wub:



Bonnie's Mommie said:


> I recently dropped the milk due to trying to continue losing weight, but it's tough!


Just use nonfat or 1%. It adds so much flavor and hardly any calories (even whole milk has hardly any fat/calories if you're just doing a little splash in your coffee). 



educ8m said:


> I WISH I liked coffee. It always looks so comforting and smells so wonderful. I've tried it all different ways and just don't like the taste. My drink of choice used to be Diet Coke, but I read about how bad aspertame was for you and managed to quit cold turkey about three years ago. Now I just drink plain, boring water. Sigh. . . .


Have you tried something more mild like a mocha? That was my gateway coffee drink :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

I am a Starbucks girl. Love the smell and taste. At home I brew esspresso, then a splas of half n half. For afternoon break, I do the same over ice, maybe with some peppermint mocha creamer. No sugar, or subs ever


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I love my AM coffees I have a few cups and I do like both milk and sugar. I used to drink coffee all day long right up to going to bed... and slept fine.. never bothered me!
I love Dunkin Donut coffee but if not that then Folgers is my choice. 
Then maybe 25-30 years ago I started to not desire coffee much after noon.. and my beverage of choice from noon on is skim milk. Both hubby and I drink it all the time . We go thru nearly a gal per day between the two of us.


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

With cream, no sugar please, and from a local coffee house. I don't care much for Starbucks coffee either - tastes too bitter. (A coffee snob I am) I DO occasionally get my buzz from Starbucks hot chocolate - I've never checked to see what it's caffeine levels are, but it's strong stuff!


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

I'm pretty easy to please--I'll take coffee from pretty much anywhere if I need it! But I do try to limit my intake to two cups or fewer, and always before 2pm.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Love it strong and smooth - favorite is genuine Jamaican Blue Mountain (not the blends - must be 100%). I order 2 bags of whole beans at the beginning of December and indulge in it when my employer "shuts down" between Christmas and New Years. I will open the first bag this Friday, December 23!!!


----------



## Rachel (Dec 6, 2011)

A lot of milk, a little bit of coffee. LOL. 

If I could afford it health wise, I'd have a plain breve every day.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Maidto2Maltese said:


> I'm guessing you take milk and sugar ....


Bingo!!! That is how I have it (adding either foam or whip cream for hot coffee) ^_^

These two pictures were taken last Satuarday when a friend of the family invited me over to their place while I was away. Coffee was served. I took a little sip of the dark one to realise that it was so strong and bitter for me, so they made a special cup just right for me  ... goodness what a change in taste it made by adding milk and sugar. 



MoonDog said:


> No milk, no sugar, no whiskey,* just straight coffee for me*...


I think that you would like the taste of the one in the right cup of the pictures  



BellaEnzo said:


> When I drink coffee, which is a very rare occasion, it's with a whole lot of sugar and cream!


I used to have starbucks every single day. it HAD to be Caramel Frappuccino with whip cream and extra caramel. mmm that was sweet and not as coffee'yish. up until recently - around 3-4 weeks ago when I was advised by my doc to have more water and less coffee since I drank little to non water other than whatever is in the frap. 



Sylie said:


> I am so particular...it must be with half & half but no sugar. It must be in a porcelain cup. It cannot vary. I must have coffee every day. So, my answer to your survey is: None of the above. (It also has to be the right coffee, freshly ground, properly brewed with filtered water.)


I think that I should have added (I was so close to adding btw): I have my own recipe in preparing and serving my coffee  LOL trust me though, you are not as picky.


Sylie said:


> Do you think I'm to picky?:innocent: I consider Starbucks third rate.:HistericalSmiley:


When it comes to eating, I am picker than a picky maltese pup LOL 

You see, I find some people (or maybe I should say, "normal" people) eat with enjoyment. Enjoy the food and always try to watch what they eat because they say that they eat so much if they did not watch it. I, on the other hand, see food as a tool to help me survive. If it was not for that, I would not mind eating very VERY little. Not everything I will like to eat. I am picky when it comes to eating. and when I do, it is always small portions. I've always been this petite with a small appetite human who has to watch out before she ends up losing so much weight, especially because I am into activities and stuff like that. 



michellerobison said:


> Not a coffee drinker...got to limit my vices...
> *I'd take a hot chocolate...*


In a cold morning, I take in a hot choco too 



Bonnie's Mommie said:


> I recently dropped the milk due to trying to continue losing weight, but it's tough! Never was a sugar person, except raw sugar with cappuccino.
> 
> I think you're sweet enough! So, I say you drink with no sugar.


very low fat milk can do in days when you really miss it  adding with some working out will make it perfect, I think ^_^

:tender: awwwwwh thanks sweet Linda, but I can't drink coffee without sugar. too bitter for me.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

edelweiss said:


> I am cappichino w/full fat milk, only ILLY decaf and a chocolate heart on top of the foamy milk---thank you!


Heh I love the chocolate heart on top option  :wub:



Maglily said:


> I like milk and no sugar. I think you prefer milk and sugar.


Your thoughts are right on what I prefer, Brenda  with foam , it is also better ^_^



pammy4501 said:


> Coffee Regular!


Yes Ma'am ^_^ I will ask Dante de Rose to fly over to deliver 



Furbabies mom said:


> Strong black coffee in a bone china cup! I drink it all day long ! My favorite drink. Do not care for Starbucks at all!


when I used to have Starbucks in a daily basis, it had to be once a day. Mornings time only; otherwise, I would not sleep . 



educ8m said:


> I WISH I liked coffee. It always looks so comforting and smells so wonderful. I've tried it all different ways and just don't like the taste. My drink of choice used to be Diet Coke, but I read about how bad aspertame was for you and managed to quit cold turkey about three years ago. Now *I just drink plain, boring water.* Sigh. . . .


@words in bold - i am sure it is healthier though


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Lacie's Mom said:


> I take my coffee with cream but without sugar. But I usually only drink a cup a day at the most. I'm more of a tea drinker.


I also prefer tea more than coffee. i tried Turkish tea not too long ago and LOVeD it! 



MalteseJane said:


> I also like Turkish coffee but without the sugar. Once you start drinking coffee without sugar you never will go back. The sugary one will repel you. When I was a kid, we had café au lait for breakfeast with bread, butter and jam or jelly. Mine was always more milk than coffee but even than, no sugar in it. At the time, it was the custom in hospitals to have café au lait at 4 pm (with more coffee than milk). The smell of the coffee with milk and sugar always disgusted me.


I took a sip out of the dark non sugar coffee, but found it bitter. Maybe if I drank it more often I would like it. I heard that Turkish coffee is even stronger than the typical. 



beckinwolf said:


> I kind of like coffee and sugar, with no milk. But I'm diabetic, so usually my "sugar" is Stevia or if I can't get Stevia, then I will use Splenda or whatever is available that isn't real sugar. Sometimes I like coffee with both "sugar" and milk, but not always. It just depends. If I buy it at a coffee house, like Starbucks or some other place, I like lots of cream and sugar though.


Cream/or foam , milk and sugar makes coffee dreamy for me. As long as it is not strong 



Orla said:


> I don't drink coffee much anymore but when I do it's with milk and sugar


I do not drink it as often as I used to also.

I have a friend who if missed morning coffee for a day, a headache will follow next. I am glad that I did not reach to that.


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Perfect, sugar and milk, that's how I like mine, too!

My favourite is the cappuccino with lots of milk foam and chocolate on top! Adding sugar, mmmmmmmmhhhhh, perfect! :thumbsup:

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

I drink several every morning from our Breville Keurig. machine. I like that I can chose different coffees and it is always fresh  I sometimes makes it half and half with hot milk whole milk for a treat too. Or just head out of our door to the myriad of great coffee shops right outside our door. Odd, I like sugar....too much..... but not in coffee.  I am not fond of it without milk though. 

I so wish I was like you. Eating for fuel. I have battled yo you weight ever since I had my first child.


----------



## Rachel (Dec 6, 2011)

Do you like the Keurig, Silverhaven? It's on my wish list... close to the bottom at the moment, but something I am seriously considering.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Rachel said:


> Do you like the Keurig, Silverhaven? It's on my wish list... close to the bottom at the moment, but something I am seriously considering.


'

We love our Keurig so much, that when we had to stay in a hotel for 10 recently getting our floor done, we took it with us  It was a Westin too so there was plenty of free coffee and a machine right there  We got the Breville one as it has a water filter and looks fab on our counter. :blush:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

zooeysmom said:


> I'm going to guess the one in the bottom left corner 'cause that looks the best to me--I love milk and sugar in my coffee :wub:


You guessed it right 



Maidto2Maltese said:


> I love my AM coffees I have a few cups and I do like both milk and sugar. I used to drink coffee all day long right up to going to bed... and slept fine.. never bothered me!
> I love Dunkin Donut coffee but if not that then Folgers is my choice.
> Then maybe 25-30 years ago I started to not desire coffee much after noon.. and my beverage of choice from noon on is skim milk. Both hubby and I drink it all the time . We go thru nearly a gal per day between the two of us.


Wow Terry, you are good at sleeping fine with coffee before bed  ... i sure can not do that even if I wished to.



vjw said:


> With cream, no sugar please, and from a local coffee house. I don't care much for Starbucks coffee either - *tastes too bitter*. (A coffee snob I am) I DO occasionally get my buzz from Starbucks hot chocolate - I've never checked to see what it's caffeine levels are, but it's strong stuff!


Starbucks never tasted bitter for me lol ... Caramel frap is sweet. Also, if I get their cappuccino, I always ask for vanilla flavor to be added, foam or cream and sugar. Sweet enough for me. That said, I noticed that starbucks coffee differs in tasted based on where it is located. I tried starbucks in other countries and I swear there is slight change in taste among them. 



zooeysmom said:


> I'm pretty easy to please--I'll take coffee from pretty much anywhere if I need it! But I do try to limit my intake to two cups or fewer, and always before 2pm.


When I have coffee, it gotta be one time in a day (for sure in the AM) too.



maggieh said:


> Love it strong and smooth - favorite is genuine Jamaican Blue Mountain (not the blends - must be 100%). I order 2 bags of whole beans at the beginning of December and indulge in it when my employer "shuts down" between Christmas and New Years. *I will open the first bag this Friday, December 23!!*!


@words in bold - enjoy :chili:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Rachel said:


> A lot of milk, a little bit of coffee. LOL.
> 
> If I could afford it health wise, I'd have a plain breve every day.


When the coffee is not so strong, is when I like it too 



Alexa said:


> Perfect, sugar and milk, that's how I like mine, too!
> 
> My favourite is the cappuccino with lots of milk foam and chocolate on top! Adding sugar, mmmmmmmmhhhhh, perfect! :thumbsup:
> 
> Alexandra :wub:


Sounds yumz, Alexandra 



silverhaven said:


> I drink several every morning from our Breville Keurig. machine. I like that I can chose different coffees and it is always fresh  I sometimes makes it half and half with hot milk whole milk for a treat too. Or just head out of our door to the myriad of great coffee shops right outside our door. Odd, I like sugar....too much..... but not in coffee.  I am not fond of it without milk though.
> 
> *I so wish I was like you. Eating for fuel. * I have battled yo you weight ever since I had my first child.


@words in bold - watch out what you wish for, Maureen ....LOL...no but really, it is not cool. It gets me down sometimes with the activitites that I do (but smaller portion of food in return)....until I have to force myself to eat fair portions. I don't know, eating has always been quite boring for me or something. My appetite has always been small; hence, "katkoota".


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Katkoota said:


> When the coffee is not so strong, is when I like it too
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, Kat. I hear you. A healthy weight is what we all strive for. :thumbsup: sorry it is so hard for you to eat. That can't be easy.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

I used to drink coffee all day I hv cut down to one or two I don't discriminate from where. I also prefer w milk n sugar. But I like little milk n lots of sugar. I also love lattes caramel lattes w lots of whipped cream n extra caramel. I can also hv black expression but it needs a lot of sugar. Love ur pic


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

silverhaven said:


> A healthy weight is what we all strive for. :thumbsup:


yep. that we share in common :chili:



uniquelovdolce said:


> I can also hv black *expression* but it needs a lot of sugar. Love ur pic


@word in bold - I am assuming that you were using an iPhone to type the above, Liza. and the phone did an auto correct LOL ... I'm assuming that you meant to type "Espresso". I haven't tried espresso myself. I think that it will be so strong for me. yeah I think sugar can help


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

Yes Kat, I meant espresso n the iPad changed the word lmao.


----------

